
Lookouts: a book of the making of a short monster movie - camtarn
http://www.lookoutsshortfilm.com/the-book/
======
camtarn
"LOOKOUTS™ Short Film Making-Of Book. This is a collection of designs and
illustrations that were used as concept art during pre-production. There are
also production photos that were captured while filming, along with war-
stories and anecdotes, if you're interested in hearing about some of the
behind the scenes activity from the making of this film."

